

Show HN: synchtube.com Synchronize YouTube videos - mrchess

As I write on the site: "synchtube allows you to instantly create public and private rooms where you can synchronize YouTube music and videos with up to 50 people"<p>I've been working on this on and off with a friend, and we just recently made a big push to make it stable and scalable. I never thought I'd say this, but I think I'm finally happy with it now. The code feels clean internally (whew), and the site presentable. That being said I wanted to show it off!<p>This app was inspired mostly by coincidence. At the time my friend was studying for med school and wanted to watch surgery vids with friends. I was in a long distance relationship and wanted to share YouTube videos with my girlfriend. We talked, realized we both had the same idea at the same time, and then just built it. It was definitley a interesting (and painful) experience to architect this type of app.<p>Please let me know what you think, feedback would be great.<p>Should run on most browsers, not IE7-8 though.<p>Hope you can check it out: http://synchtube.com
======
nabilt
Great site. I can't tell you how many times I have been on skype with a group
of friends passing time codes back and forth in the chat room. Here are some
things I like:

    
    
        - its not build on flash like some of your competitors products
        - public rooms are advertised on the front page
        - group modifiable playlist
        - UI is clean and functional
        - youtube search box on the same page
        - music mode
        - option not to be in sync with the group
    

Improvements

    
    
        - more integration with twitter/facebook
        - more discovery tools for public videos
        - the settings button seems misplaced

